# Dauerbrenner: Koi in (zu) kleinen Teichen...



## jolantha (11. Juni 2015)

(Edit by Christine: Dieser Thread ist eine Abspaltung aus diesem Thema)




Nico B. schrieb:


> Und 1000 Liter pro ausgewachsen Koi reichen völlig aus!



Wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn verbreiten !  Und dann noch für einen ausgewachsenen Koi .
Mein ausgewachsener Koi hat 80 cm ! Wie soll der in 1000 L ausrecheichend schwimmen 
Lies Dich erst mal schlau


----------



## Nico B. (11. Juni 2015)

Hab ich schon vor Jahren...
Koi alle kerngesund!!!


----------



## troll20 (11. Juni 2015)

Nur mal als Beispiel für kleine Teiche




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPu2pl8zqSw_


----------



## Nico B. (11. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so einen Schwachsinn verbreiten !  Und dann noch für einen ausgewachsenen Koi .
> Mein ausgewachsener Koi hat 80 cm ! Wie soll der in 1000 L ausrecheichend schwimmen
> Lies Dich erst mal schlau






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPu2pl8zqSw_


So siehts aus


----------



## lotta (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin entsetzt...
Man kann sich aber auch alles schön reden.

Ich habe schon, kompetenter dargestellte Berichte gesehen  

__ Goldfisch im kleinen Kugelglas war auch mal groß in Mode


Und da mache ich mir Sorgen über meine zwei ca 20cm u 30cm Koi
plus 3 x ca 8 cm große "Minis"...

Die Goldis (7Stück) halte ich durch verschenken und mittlerweile 2 __ Sonnenbarsche im Zaum.

Selbst wenn das Wasser gigantisch gut aufbereitet ist,
macht das "immer im kleinen Kreis Schwimmen" den Fischlbewesen wohl wirklich Spaß?

Zitat aus dem Video:
"Koi leben eng zusammen, wenn es einen Grund gibt... wie Stress, Angst, Gefahr, Gift..."

Mir graust vor solchen Aussagen

Ich bin verwirrt
Gruß Bine


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juni 2015)

Mannomann regt mich dieses Video von einem selbsternannten Experten auf.
Wann hören wir endlich auf Tiere wie Objekte zu behandeln, mit denen wir machen können, was wir wollen? Und wie bitte schön soll man erkennen können, dass sich ein Koi in einem kleinen Becken wohlfühlt? Nur weil er am Leben bleibt und sein typisches Verhalten zeigt???? Was soll er sonst bitte schön tun?
Auch ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es meinen Koi gut geht. Aber ich sehe wie aktiv sie sind und den gesamten Teich ausnutzen und wie verrückt sie werden, wenn sie nur für kurze Zeit in ein kleines Quarantänebecken müssen. Meinen Fischen würde ich nie einen kleineren Teich zumuten! Dafür lebe ich dann halt mit Algen und damit, dass das Wasser nicht immer glasklar ist. Und wenn ich mich dafür entscheide die Verantwortung für Tiere zu übernehmen, muss ich mir auch über die Kosten im Klaren sein und zwänge sie nicht ein, nur weil das kostensparender ist
Ich bin entsetzt
- Ansaj


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2015)

Man(n) kann sich alles schönreden.

Koi in zu kleinen Teichen fühlen sich bestimmt wohl, wenn sie nach ein paar Jahren dann so aussehen:






(Foto - nicht der Fisch - by moonlight)

Der schwimmt nicht um die Ecke, der sieht immer so aus. 

(Und zu dem Verkäufer im Video - ja, ich hab mir den Schwachsinn angeschaut - : Japaner sind auf der Welt die allerletzten, die ich als Maßstab für tiergerechte Haltung gelten lasse, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.)


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2015)

Nico B. schrieb:


> Hab ich schon vor Jahren...


Ja - schon mal gehört, dass sich das Wissen weiterentwickelt? Und nein, die Erde ist keine Scheibe, das ist auch überholt.


----------



## Tinky (12. Juni 2015)

Ich finde die meisten Tiere, die vom Menschen gehalten werden (bis auf Hund, Pferd und Katz vielleicht) fristen an sich ein trauriges Dasein.
Extrem ist es m.M.n. z.B. bei Vögeln wie Graupapageien in Ihren Käfigen. Es gibt Vorschriften, wie diese (artgerecht) zu Halten sind. Aber auch wenn der Käfig 2x3m groß ist empfinde ich es als ganz traurig diese Tiere da ein Leben lang eingesperrt zu sehen.
Fischen geht es da manchmal oft "besser"... die können sich immerhin "natürlich" fortbewegen sofern der Teich eine gewisse Größe aufweisen kann. Auch für die Koi-Haltung gibt es sicher irgendwelche offiziellen Empfehlungen oder Richtlinien (Körpergröße mal 10 oder sowas). Ich glaube bei Teichen hat man das Problem, dass die z.B. erstmal "ganz toll" sind für __ Moderlieschen z.B.... 3m Teich...6cm Fisch...das passt da können die richtig rumdüsen. Irgendwann werden dann neue und größere Fische gekauft und das Biotop wird zum Gefängnis für Stör oder Koi... will mich da gar nicht ausnehmen: auch wenn es JETZT bei mir wohl noch passt werde ich irgendwann auch vor dem Problem stehen was ich machen soll: Koi abgeben wenn sie 40+cm groß sind oder den Teich vergrößern....
Daher finde ich es gut, wenn an die "Vernunft" appelliert wird wie hier so oft.
LG


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ja - schon mal gehört, dass sich das Wissen weiterentwickelt? Und nein, die Erde ist keine Scheibe, das ist auch überholt.




Danke Christine, ich hatte schon wieder keine Lust mehr, dazu einen Kommentar abzugeben,
bei beratungsresistenten Menschen werde ich immer schnell


----------



## Kamilah (12. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß, es steht mir nicht zu hier jemanden zu kritisieren, aber:

Könnte Christine, als hier beteiligte Moderatorin, den Streit über die Haltung von Koi in zu kleinen Teichen entweder bitte beenden, die Posts über die falsche Haltung als eingenes Thema abspalten und hier vielleicht doch den Threadtitel von:
*"**Hilfe Grünes Wasse**r!" *in *"Tierschutzwidrige Haltung von Koi" *ändern?
Damit nicht aus versehen jemand der Hilfe zum Thema Algen sucht, sich dann Seitenweise durch OT-Kommentare lesen muss......

Just my 5 Cents.....


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Also nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen !
Ich bin kein Freund von kleinen Teichen und schon  gar kein  Freund von Koi in kleinen Teichen.  Anscheinend haben das einige hier Mistverstanden. Auch der Video ersteller hat dieses erwähnt.

Das bedeutet aber nicht das es bei entsprechendem technischen Aufwand nicht möglich ist und vieler Orts sogar gemacht wird.

Ob das nun Tier- / Art- Gerecht ist sei dahin gestellt  (meiner Meinung nach nicht).
Klares Wasser und gesunde Fische kann er trotzdem haben.
Glückliche Fische ?????? Leider schreien sie nicht.

Was passieren kann bei falscher Haltung siehť man bei Ricos Beispiel: Beitrag Mahnendes Beispiel,  wo der Koi extrem verkrüppelt  ist.

LG René


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen. 


troll20 schrieb:


> ...Klares Wasser und gesunde Fische kann er trotzdem haben.
> Glückliche Fische ?????? Leider schreien sie nicht...


Ich finde den Kommentar von René sehr gut, möchte aber noch ergänzend erwähnen, dass es nicht sein muss, dass unsere Meinungen bzgl. der Wohlfühlfaktoren von Fischen richtig sein müssen. 
Es könnte z.B. genau so gut sein, dass der Fisch sich viel wohler in einem kleinen Behältnis ohne Feinddruck fühlt, als in einem Riesenteich, wo ständig aus jeder Ecke ein Räuber kommen könnte... Unabhängig davon, ob es dort Räuber gibt - nur um das gleich klarzustellen...

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2015)

Ich finde solche Themen immer wieder spannend, kann aber der Aussage "1000 l pro Koi reichen völlig aus!" so auch nichts abgewinnen. Ich denke, dazu gehört ein wenig mehr als Erklärung und zum Festhalten an dieser Meinung und zum Glück sind solche Meinungen seltener geworden.

Wie man in dem Blog auch schön gehört hat, wenn man genau zugehört hat!, scheint ein Halten von Koi auf kleinen Raum zwar möglich zu sein, aber dafür ist entsprechender technischer Aufwand zwingend notwendig. Dazu zählen Messgeräte und technisches Knowhow, die für eine stabile Wasserchemie sorgen, dann ein entsprechend dimensionierter Filteraufbau, eine Teichheizung die quasi 24/7 laufen sollte, damit die Schwankungen im 1° C Bereich bleiben und ganz wichtig...die regelmäßige Kontrolle durch einen Fischtierarzt.

Wer hat denn an seinem Teich überhaupt einen entsprechend hohen technischen Stand für Filterung und Co? Das man diese hohen technischen Anforderungen überhaupt benötigt, zeigt doch ganz klar, dass es also doch nicht so richtig sein kann. Oder?

Wenn man all diese Grundlagen für eine solche Besatzdichte und Teichgröße einhält, dann mag es theoretisch funktionieren, aber bitte nicht einfach die Aussage so stehen lassen, dass 1000 l pro Koi reichen, denn der unbedarfte User liest genau nur das und nicht das ganze Drum-Herum, um solch ein Maß anzusetzen.


----------



## jolantha (12. Juni 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> dass der Fisch sich viel wohler in einem kleinen Behältnis ohne Feinddruck fühlt



Tim, sorry, aber das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn, woher willst Du das wissen ?
An einem kleinen Teich kann der __ Fischreiher oder die Katze genauso kommen, wie an einem Großen. 
In einem großen Teich hat er viel eher die Möglichkeit, flüchten zu gehen , was ihm, beim im " Zwangskreisschwimmen " bestimmt
nicht sonderlich viel Vergnügen bereitet.


----------



## krallowa (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo lieber Garten-, Koi-, Schwimm- und Naturteichliebhaber,

es scheint wohl am Wetter zu liegen das hier in einigen Forumsecken derart aufeinander geschossen wird das ich schon mit Helm am Bildschirm sitze.

Milch oder doch nicht, 3 tote Vögel pro Tag ok oder doch nicht,1000 Liter oder 5000 Liter pro Koi, viel Filter oder kein Filter, Chemie ja, nein oder doch vielleicht.

Noch ist das hier (so sehe ich das) ein Forum in dem man Wissen, Ideen, Kritik oder sonst alles Mögliche loswerden kann.

Ich habe hier einiges gelernt und gern gelesen, manches mit Schmunzeln, anderes mit Kopfschütteln oder Staunen. Hier ist keiner der absolute Alleswisser und dumme Fragen gibt es sowieso nicht.

Der Ton macht die Musik, daher halte ich mich momentan aus den meisten Diskussionen heraus, da dort die Sachlichkeit verloren geht und persönliche Überzeugungen nicht immer mit der Realität vereinbar sind. Das Forum soll auch SPAß machen und manch einer möchte auch gar keine andere Meinung hören (leider).

Seid nett zueinander und gebt jedem Tag die Chance euer bester zu werden.


----------



## Brittami (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das Strausse, wenn sie nicht artgerecht gehalten werden, einfach eingehen.
(Vielleicht hab ich das aber auch nur geträumt, ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau. 
Seitdem wünsche ich mir, dass das bei allen Tieren so wäre.... irgendwie. Dann wäre schnell schluss mit dem Mist.
Ich kann nur in Punkto Kaninchen von eigenen Erfahrungen reden. Wenn ich z.b. meiner Mutter erzählte, die Kaninchen müssten jetzt aber mal raus in den Auslauf, sagte sie regelmässig: "Ach, Kind, halte die doch einfach im Stall, das machen die Bauern doch auch. Und das schon immer."
Ja, klar. Was schon immer so war, muss ja gut sein.
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja nun die "XXXL-Käfige" für Kaninchen.... 
(Und ja, ich weiss, Kaninchen gehören eigentlich wie auch Vögel zu den Tieren, die man GAR nicht halten sollte.....)


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Tim, sorry, aber das ist doch absoluter Blödsinn, woher willst Du das wissen ?
> An einem kleinen Teich kann der __ Fischreiher oder die Katze genauso kommen, wie an einem Großen.
> In einem großen Teich hat er viel eher die Möglichkeit, flüchten zu gehen , was ihm, beim im " Zwangskreisschwimmen " bestimmt
> nicht sonderlich viel Vergnügen bereitet.


Liebe Anne.
Wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hättest Du mitbekommen, dass ich das als These zum Drüber-Nachdenken in den Raum gestellt habe!
Daher ist der einzige Blödsinn, sorry Anne, der hier verzapft wurde, Deine Frage "woher will Du das wissen?"...
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Juni 2015)

Brittami schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, das Strausse, wenn sie nicht artgerecht gehalten werden, einfach eingehen.
> (Vielleicht hab ich das aber auch nur geträumt, ich weiss es nicht mehr so genau.
> Seitdem wünsche ich mir, dass das bei allen Tieren so wäre.... irgendwie. Dann wäre schnell schluss mit dem Mist.
> Ich kann nur in Punkto Kaninchen von eigenen Erfahrungen reden. Wenn ich z.b. meiner Mutter erzählte, die Kaninchen müssten jetzt aber mal raus in den Auslauf, sagte sie regelmässig: "Ach, Kind, halte die doch einfach im Stall, das machen die Bauern doch auch. Und das schon immer."
> ...



Davon kann ich auch ein Lied singen..
Schrecklich das sowas immer noch in den Köpfen eingebrannt ist, ein einzelnes Kaninchen in einem kleinen Stall ..

Meine Leben in einem 15 m² Gehege mit täglichem Freilauf von Mittags bis Sonnenuntergang auf über 350 m².


----------



## Tinky (12. Juni 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn man all diese Grundlagen für eine solche Besatzdichte und Teichgröße einhält, dann mag es theoretisch funktionieren, aber bitte nicht einfach die Aussage so stehen lassen, dass 1000 l pro Koi reichen, denn der unbedarfte User liest genau nur das und nicht das ganze Drum-Herum, um solch ein Maß anzusetzen.



richtig - es "geht" auf jeden Fall!
Du hattest letztes Jahr doch auch mal irgendeinen Link wo zig Koi auf kleinstem Raum gehalten wurden. Die Züchter machen es teilweise ja auch gemessen Koi pro Liter.
Oder in unserer Zoohandlung schwimmen bestimmt 10 Koi in einem kleinen Becken...da läuft natürlich auch das ganze Programm an Technik...keine Algen...kein Schmutz...Innenhaltung. Nur die meisten, die es dann auch versuchen umzusetzen haben eben andere Voraussetzungen und scheitern damit.
Ich glaube wichtig ist, dass die Fluchtlänge mindestens 5-6 mal  des größten Fisches als Teichdurchmesser vorhanden ist.
D.h. bei einem 40cm Koi sollte der Teich mindestens einen Durchmesser von 2-3m haben damit sich der Gute auch mal "strecken" kann 
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juni 2015)

Art gerechte Haltung......
Aber bloss keinen Kies auf den Grund.....könnten sich ja Dreckecken bilden.

Da haben es Mastschweine besser. Die bekommen Schubberbürsten, Spielbälle und Heunetze.

Der Koi, der seine Barteln zum gründeln hat, sitzt in einem am besten gekachelten chemisch reinem Laborkessel.

Wenn das arme Schwein dann den Kies vor lauter Langeweile aus dem Seerosenpott pult ist das auch wieder falsch.

Ach, der so hoch wichtige Bodenablauf könnte ja verstopfen, wenn ich dem Koi 2-5 cm Kiessand zum gründeln gebe. 



Wie war das noch mit Art gereichter Haltung.


----------



## pema (12. Juni 2015)

Tja,
jetzt weiß ich wieder genau, warum ich gar keine Fische in meinem Teich habe.
"In der Natur kommt durchschnittlich ein Fisch auf 5m³ Wasser"...und hier ist nicht die Rede von Karpfen (Zitat: Wolfram Kircher, Wasserpflanzen für den Garten, S. 90 ff. - nebenbei gesagt: ein sehr gutes Buch für alle, die auch ohne Fische glücklich werden können).
Aus dem gleichen Grunde halte ich auch keine Vögel, Kaninchen, Hamster, etc. in Käfigen in meiner Wohnung....aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.
petra


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Petra, 

und auch hier denke ich, ist es angebracht, sich zu überlegen, warum manche Fische in "Gefangenschaft" besser gedeihen, als in der Natur - es wird zwar häufig konstatiert, Fische in Gefangenschaft würden sich der Beckengröße anpassen, aber genau das Gegenteil scheint der Fall zu sein. Sie werden oft größer und älter, weil es ihnen einfach besser zu gehen scheint. Das heißt nicht, dass jede Fischhälterung (in Menschenhand) grundsätzlich besser ist, als das Leben in der Natur. Ich tue mir nur schwer damit, grundsätzlich das Gegenteil als Fakt präsentiert zu bekommen. 
Und nochmal: wer sagt, dass unsere/Eure Annahmen von Wohlfühlfaktoren in Bezug auf Fische korrekt sind? 

Auch die Annahme, dass Körperschäden (siehe weiter oben) in Verbindung mit der Beckengröße zu bringen sind, sind bislang nicht belegt. Es gibt keinen Anhaltspunkt, der nahelegt, dass die Beckengröße einen Einfluss auf Fehlbildungen hat. Es gibt allenfalls vereinzelte Beobachtungen, wo es zu Fehlbildungen kam und man das auf zu kleine Hälterungsbedingungen schob. Aber eine Untersuchung, die das in irgendeiner Form belegt, gibt es nicht. 
Ich hab mich damals im Zusammenhang mit Ricos Thread bei diversen zwei Forschern versucht, tiefergehend zu informieren. 
Allein die Tatsache, dass es noch keine wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten zu dem Thema gibt (zumindest im Zugriff der Biologen, die ich kontaktiert habe), lässt den Schluss zu, dass da nicht allzuviel dran sein könnte. Es gibt einfach auch sehr viele Fehlbildungen bei Fischen, die in (unserer Meinung nach) optimalen Beckengrößen gehalten werden. 

Nur um sicher zu gehen: dies ist aus meiner Sicht keine Rechtfertigung, Tiere in ( nach unserem aktuellen Verständnis ) unvertretbaren Bedingungen zu hältern!

Freundliche Grüße
Tim

p.s. ganz sicher möchte ich niemandem zu Nahe treten, sondern nur dazu anregen, über den Tellerrand zu denken


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Juni 2015)

Ich denke es sollte jeder selber wissen was und wieviel Liter ihm seine "Schützlinge" Wert sind.Und maßgeblich ist für mich zu unterscheiden,bin ich Züchter,Händler,Fischliebhaber,oder Koiverrückt!

Ein Händler der auf Umsatz aus ist und ein großes Kontingent an Fischen kauft wird sicherlich nicht oder wenn nur ansatzweise dem Koi "Grundlagen" zum überleben,bis zum verkauf bieten.Was sein Privatteich angeht, sei dahin  gestellt.

Der Gartenteich/Teichwannen Besitzer, der sich vorab nicht informiert, dem schönen Ansehen der Koi im Baumarkt/Zoohandlung verfällt und ihn einfach in seinen Teich gibt, ist am Anfang nur erst mal fahrlässigkeit vorzuwerfen.Ihm ist nicht klar was er dem Fisch damit antut.
So war es bei mir auch vor gut 10 Jahren, in ner 3000 liter Pfütze 20 Koi.Aber ich war unerfahren und traute den Aussagen der Verkäufer "die passen sich an"

Aber gerade da ist der Fehler!

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe eines Fisches eines Lebewesens sich anzupassen.Viel mehr sollte die Herausforderung darin bestehen dem Fisch den bestmöglichen Lebensraum zu schaffen-das bezweifle ich und kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass geht nicht mit 1000 Liter pro Koi!!!

Wer es sich weder leisten kann, noch es möchte das es dem Fisch gut geht, sollte dieses Hobby nicht wählen und lieber Schach spielen.

LG Chris


----------



## Nico B. (12. Juni 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Ja - schon mal gehört, dass sich das Wissen weiterentwickelt? Und nein, die Erde ist keine Scheibe, das ist auch überholt.



Also sind die ganzen Koi-Profi/Züchter die ihr Hobby schon 20 Jahre ausüben und ein Buch veröffentlichen in denen sie uns zeigen möchten was alles zum Hobby Koi gehört und was ein Koi Anfänger beachten sollte in deinen Augen alle Dumm und haben keine Ahnung von dem was sie tun ????
Meine 10 Koi (30-50cm)werden bei mir in 17000 Liter Wasser (1.80mTief)gehalten .Die Fische sind Kerngesund,Fressen,Schwimmen hin und her und ja ich kann sagen sie Fühlen sich genauso wohl wie mein Hund und meine zwei Katzen!!!
Und das alles mit einem Bezahlbaren Filter der seit Jahren seinen Dienst tut.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit,ohne Trommel Filter und Vlies Filter geht das nicht weil der Reinigungsaufwand zu hoch ist...Ich persönlich möchte alle paar Tage denn Filter reinigen und schauen ob alles in Ordnung ist.
Denn das macht für mich das Hobby Koi Haltung und Pflege erst aus.

Mfg.
Nico


----------



## pema (12. Juni 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> nd auch hier denke ich, ist es angebracht, sich zu überlegen, warum manche Fische in "Gefangenschaft" besser gedeihen, als in der Natur


Keine Frage Tim,
das trifft für sehr viele Wildtiere und erst recht für die gezüchteten Formen, die ja in der Natur gar nicht überleben würden, zu.
Wildvögel z.B. können in Gefangenschaft ein erstaunliches Alter erreichen...im Gegensatz zu ihren Artgenossen in freier Wildbahn. Diese werden oft schon im ersten Jahr gefressen, erfrieren, verhungern. Und so ist es auch bei vielen anderen Tieren.
Ein Koi im Rhein würde wahrscheinlich kein Jahr überleben - trotz der ausreichenden Menge an Wasser. Zu viele Feinde, zu auffällig, etc.pp. Im Gartenteich kann er ein erstaunliches Alter erreichen.
Ich bin da (*für mich*) allerdings im Laufe der Jahre sehr konsequent geworden. Früher hatte ich Aquarien, Amphibien in Terrarien (ach ... hätte ich immer noch gern), Kaninchen, Hamster, Vögel...alles was man so kaufen kann eben.
Alles weg.
Irgendwann kam mir der Gedanke: welches Tier kannst du eigentlich so halten, wie es in der Natur leben würde? Fische?...leider keinen See zur Verfügung. Vögel?...der Himmel ist unendlich.... Und so weiter.
So beschränke ich mich jetzt auf die Tiere, die meinen Teich als Heimat oder Zwischenstation freiwillig wählen und auf meinen Hund .
Hätte ich einen See, einen Wald, große Ländereien....meine Güte, was würde ich alles halten.
Petra
Käfighühner leben auch erstaunlich lange (würde man sie leben lassen).


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

Hi Petra

Bzgl. des Altwerdens in der Natur meinte ich natürlich in der natürlichen Umgebung (Koi im Rhein...) 
Delphine haben sich kürzlich in die Arktis verirrt und erweitern dort den Speisenplan von Eisbären... 
http://www.spektrum.de/news/eisbaer...teaser&utm_content=news&utm_campaign=ZON_KOOP



pema schrieb:


> Irgendwann kam mir der Gedanke: welches Tier kannst du eigentlich so halten, wie es in der Natur leben würde? Fische?...leider keinen See zur Verfügung. Vögel?...der Himmel ist unendlich.... Und so weiter.


Das halte ich für eine sehr vernünftige, persönliche Entscheidung. Schön, dass Du explizit darauf hinweist, dass das nicht aufgrund von (wissenschaftlichen) Erkenntnissen passiert ist, sondern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Du die Tiere lieber in der Natur siehst. 

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo  Tim


blackbird schrieb:


> Auch die Annahme, dass Körperschäden (siehe weiter oben) in Verbindung mit der Beckengröße zu bringen sind, sind bislang nicht belegt.


Das wohl leider "noch" nicht. Was aber schon viele Koihalter mit zu kleinen Becken und einer Kreisströmmung hatten ist die Tatsache das die Fische fast nur gegen die Strömung geschwommen sind und sich dem entsprechend die Muskulatur einseitig stärker entwickelt hat und sie somit auch verkrüppelungen der WS bekommen haben .
LG René
Achso und selbst die schlauen Großaquarianer zB aus Stralsund mit Meerwasser Erfahrungen und Doktor - Titel behaupten in öffentlichen Rundgängen daw sich die Fische größenmäßig ihrem Umfeld anpassen und nicht so groß werden


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

Hi René, 

ok, dann treffen hier aber zwei Faktoren ungüstig zusammen. 
Die Kreisströmung und das zu kleine Becken für die Kreisströmung. 
Hat das denn jeweils alle Tiere betroffen, oder einen Großteil oder nur einzelne Individuen? 

LG Tim


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

In den Fällen wo ich es gesehen habe war der ganze Bestand betroffen.  Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel


----------



## blackbird (12. Juni 2015)

Das wäre doch mal ein tauglicher Beweis...


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2015)

Nico B. schrieb:


> Also sind die ganzen Koi-Profi/Züchter die ihr Hobby schon 20 Jahre ausüben und ein Buch veröffentlichen in denen sie uns zeigen möchten was alles zum Hobby Koi gehört und was ein Koi Anfänger beachten sollte in deinen Augen alle Dumm und haben keine Ahnung von dem was sie tun ????


Nein, dass habe ich nicht gesagt. Dumm m.E. sind die, die ein 20 Jahre altes Buch lesen und meinen, damit alles zu wissen.

Dein Teich und Deine Fische sehen gut aus, ohne Frage. Auch andere Teiche beherben ohne High-Tech wunderbar gesunde Fische in klarem Wasser (der von Werner wp-3d zum Beispiel). Aber das ist doch - wenn man genau hinschaut - eher die Ausnahme.

Mir gruselt es nur bei Schlußfolgerungen wie "Koi drängen sich bei Gefahr eh in einer Ecke zusammen, also ist es nicht schlimm, wenn ich sie gleich in einen kleinen Bottich pferche".


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christine,

Zuchtversuche in Japan über mehrere Jahre haben auch bewiesen das sich Koi in Maximal 1m tiefen Wasser besser entwickeln. 
Aber leider nur bei entsprechenden Temperaturen ab 20°C ohne große Schwankungen.  Würden das die Leute bei uns im Gartteich versuchen gäbe bestimmt noch größere Ausfälle. 

LG René


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2015)

Meine Meinung zu Japanern und Tierhaltung habe ich schon mal angedeutet 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Millionen kleiner Karpfen über den Jordan gegangen sind, damit wir heute so hübsche bunte Fischchen im Teich haben...


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub da mußt du noch viele Nullen dran hängen,  leider, aber das ist bei anderen Haustieren nicht viel anders.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juni 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> ch glaub da mußt du noch viele Nullen dran hängen, leider, aber das ist bei anderen Haustieren nicht viel anders.


Jein. Klar wurden die Haustiere gezüchtet. Dabei wurden aber nicht etwa alle Jungen selektiert und nur die schönsten aufgezogen. Bei der Zucht von den Haustieren wurden alle Tiere aufgezogen und nur die besten zur Weiterzucht verwendet. Die anderen wurden ihrem Verwendungszweck gemäß genutzt. Pferde zum reiten und Fahren. Esel zum tragen. Kühe für die Milch. Hühner für die Eier. Klar, gegessen wurden die Haustiere auch. 

Bei den Koi wird durchgeschaut, welche wohl mal schick werden....der Rest....??? Fischmehl ??? In wie weit, dass jetzt wieder verwerflich ist werde ich nicht beurteilen. 
Ich weise nur darauf hin, das es Länder gibt, wo Hunde gegessen werden. Andere welch nie ein Schwein essen. 
Weitere wo Kühe heilig sind. Was glaubt Ihr was die Uns schräg anschauen. 
Manche essen Larven Maden und sonstige Insekten. In wie weit das unseren Wertevorstellungen entspricht, ist wohl nur eine Sache der Erziehung. 

Der Mensch würde wohl noch in den Bäumen herum taumeln, wenn er sich nicht auf das Fleischessen verlegt hätte.


----------



## Chrisinger (12. Juni 2015)

@Tottoabs top Antwort!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Brittami (13. Juni 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Hi Petra,
> 
> und auch hier denke ich, ist es angebracht, sich zu überlegen, warum manche Fische in "Gefangenschaft" besser gedeihen, als in der Natur - es wird zwar häufig konstatiert, Fische in Gefangenschaft würden sich der Beckengröße anpassen, aber genau das Gegenteil scheint der Fall zu sein. Sie werden oft größer und älter, weil es ihnen einfach besser zu gehen scheint. ..
> Freundliche Grüße
> ...



Das wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Alte Menschen in Altenheimen werden auch älter und bleiben länger "gesund". Sicher ist das AH in den meisten Fällen "richtig". 
Aber fühlen sie sich dort wohl?
Zoos rühmen sich gerne damit, wenn dort ein Tier ein Junges bekommt, das läge daran, dass es sich im Zoo so wohlfühlt. Ach ja? Beweis?
Mein Kater dürfte älter werden und nicht so oft vermackelt heim kommen, behielte ich ihn im Haus. Aber wäre er dort glücklicher, als draussen? Das bezweifele ich.
Alles, was ich "in Sicherheit" behalte und so gut es geht versorge, dürfte besser gedeihen und älter werden, als draussen, wo Gefahren und Umwelteinflüsse drohen, wo man auf sich selbst gestellt ist. Aber ist das deshalb unbedingt die bessere Variante?
Vielleicht denke ich in Punkto Kater anders, sollte er irgendwann überfahren werden (was Gott oder wer auch immer verhüten möge!), aber irgendwie hinken diese "Beweise" für mich ganz gewaltig.

LG
Britta


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juni 2015)

Na also, endlich wird mal wieder auf die Besitzer von Koiteichen eingeschlagen! Würde ja mal wieder Zeit...

Eine total überflüssige und zudem von einer ziemlich heuchlerischen Doppelmoral geprägte Diskussion! Meint ihr, dass sich Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen in einem kleinen Teich wohlfühlen, nur weil sie klein sind? Die __ Teichmuschel glücklich ist, weil man eine kleine Sandbank im Teich hat? Oder die ganzen Fische im Aquarium "Hurra" schreien, weil sie so schön aus dem Fenster schauen können?

Tierhaltung ist Tierhaltung! Und das Wort Haltung schließt einen mit der Natur vergleichbaren Zustand einfach aus! Und vergesst mal nicht, das am wenigstens naturnah gehaltene Lebewesen sind nicht unsere Tiere, sondern wir Menschen selber. Fragt euch doch mal woher die Zunahme an Allergien herkommt, warum unsere Kinder immer dicker werden oder die PlayStation den Fußball ersetzt? Das Wort Behütung verwechseln viel zu viele mit der Erschaffung einer total gefahrlosen Welt in der niemals etwas unvorhersehbares passieren darf. Ob das nun im Teich ist oder im Kinderzimmer...

Und bitte beklagt Euch nicht über Bedingungen bei der Aufzucht oder bei Händlern. Denn für diese Zustände sind wir als Konsumenten ganz alleine verantwortlich... Wie gesagt, Doppelmoral! Denn wir finden Kinderarbeit echt schlimm, aber ist der neue Boss-Anzug nicht richtig schön und die Jacke bei Aldi war ein echtes Schnäppchen...

Ach ja und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich habe vielleicht zu viele Koi in meinem Teich, aber ich betreibe einen entsprechenden Aufwand um die Rahmenbedingungen sinnvoll zu gestalten. Und ja, ich habe Pflanzen und Steine im Teich und sicher auch die ein oder andere kleine Dreckecke. Na und? Dann putze ich eben etwas mehr und wenn sich ein Fisch verletzt, hole ich in aus dem Teich und behandle ihn.

Denn Gefahren gibt es überall, sogar in der Natur!!!


----------



## Nico B. (13. Juni 2015)

Sehe das genauso wie du...man kann die ganze Sache auch übertreiben


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juni 2015)

Und noch ein kleiner Gedanke:

Reist weiter nach Malle, checkt in die Hotelbunker ein, reserviert eure Liege und nennt das Urlaub und Erholung! Denn genau das ist die größte Massenhaltung und wir bezahlen auch noch Geld dafür...


----------



## Nightcrawler (13. Juni 2015)

1904% Agree


----------



## Brittami (13. Juni 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Gedanke:
> 
> Reist weiter nach Malle, checkt in die Hotelbunker ein, reserviert eure Liege und nennt das Urlaub und Erholung! Denn genau das ist die größte Massenhaltung und wir bezahlen auch noch Geld dafür...



Da kann ich guten Gewissens sagen: Das mache ich nicht und hab's auch noch nie gemacht.
Was Tierhaltung angeht, ist es ja oft noch nicht mal die Schuld der Tierhalter. Wenn ich zufällig mal so "Beratungen" vom "Fachpersonal" in diversen "Fachgeschäften" lauschen darf, stellen sich mir meistens die Nackenhaare hoch.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Reist weiter nach Malle, checkt in die Hotelbunker ein, reserviert eure Liege und nennt das Urlaub und Erholung! Denn genau das ist die größte Massenhaltung und wir bezahlen auch noch Geld dafür...



Ich weiß gar nicht, warum Du dich so aufplusterst. 
Es geht hier eigentlich weder um die Koiteich-Besitzer im Allgemeinen noch um Massentierhaltung im Allgemeinen. Es geht um die Unwissenden, die meinen, 10 Koi in 5000 LItern wären o.k., weil irgendein High-Tech-Hansel im Internet das angeblich erfolgreich praktiziert. 
Also reg Dich wieder ab, bevor Du hier alle nicht Koi-Besitzer vor den Kopf stößt. Zumal hier die wenigsten zu der von Dir beschriebenen Touristengruppe zählen.


----------



## blackbird (13. Juni 2015)

Hi Britta


Brittami schrieb:


> Das wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Alte Menschen in Altenheimen werden auch älter und bleiben länger "gesund". Sicher ist das AH in den meisten Fällen "richtig".
> Aber fühlen sie sich dort wohl?
> Zoos rühmen sich gerne damit, wenn dort ein Tier ein Junges bekommt, das läge daran, dass es sich im Zoo so wohlfühlt. Ach ja? Beweis?
> Mein Kater dürfte älter werden und nicht so oft vermackelt heim kommen, behielte ich ihn im Haus. Aber wäre er dort glücklicher, als draussen? Das bezweifele ich.
> ...


Meines Erachtens hinkt schon der Vergleich Tier mit Mensch. Wir haben ein ganz anderes Bewusstsein, als Tiere, sagt man...
Und wieder gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass unser Verständnis von Wohlfühlen, welches wir auf unsere (Haus-) Tiere projezieren, nicht zwingend zutreffen muss.

Dass Zoos sich gerne mit Nachwuchs rühmen ist klar. Ob sie das auf Wohlfühlen der Tiere oder auf geeignete Hälterungsbedingungen zurückführen macht durchaus einen Unterschied. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass ein Zoo den von Dir gewählten Terminus verwendet hat.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## Nico B. (13. Juni 2015)

Das Thema geht mir langsam auf den Sack...Ich könnte wetten das alle die hier schreiben zuviel Koi im Teich,keine Pflanzen,keine artgerecht Haltung,am besten 100000 Liter pro Koi und und und....sind bestimmt auch die die nach dem Regen in den Garten Rennen und alle __ Schnecken breit Latschen damit keine ihrer Pflanzen Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

Nico B. schrieb:


> Das Thema geht mir langsam auf den Sack...I


Das lies es doch einfach nicht mehr. Dazu wird doch keiner gezwungen.
Ich bin hier in diesem Thema übrigens die einzige mit einer Teichpfütze. Und isch abe gar keine Koi...aber Pflanzen ohne Ende


----------



## Zacky (13. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, dass es jetzt doch langsam reicht. Wenn es Dir auf den Sack geht, dann kümmere Dich nicht darum und lese einfach andere Beiträge! Das Thema ist eh' vom eigentlichen Bezug extrem abgewichen.

Deine Unterstellungen sind auch nicht gerade die vernünftige Art ein Thema anzupacken und halte ich zudem für unnötig. Die meisten User, die in diesem Thread schreiben, haben eher gar keine Koi und bezüglich deiner Theorie, dass die User hier keine Pflanzen im Teich haben und so weiter, muss ich leider widersprechen. Da bist Du hier leider im falschen Forum!

Du hast deine Meinung bezüglich deiner Einstellung zu Fisch / Volumen deutlich gemacht und so sei es eben, aber akzeptiere bitte auch andere Meinungen. Wenn Du deine Meinung / Einstellung vernünftig untermauern kannst, kann man es evtl. auch nachvollziehen, aber leider hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass es so einfach nun auch nicht ist.

Das dieses Thema jetzt wieder in eine Grundsatzdebatte abrutscht, ist scheinbar normal und wird immer wieder vorkommen. Aus diesem Grund sollte es langsam reichen.

In diesem Sinne ein schönes Wochenende!

PS: Ich habe auch eher das Gefühl, dass dieses Thema extra so inszeniert wurde, um richtig Unruhe zu erzeugen!!!


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

Zacky schrieb:


> PS: Ich habe auch eher das Gefühl, dass dieses Thema extra so inszeniert wurde, um richtig Unruhe zu erzeugen!!!


 Aber es ist vom ursprünglichen Ausgangsthema langsam in allgemeinen Hick-Hack abgeglitten. Wir könnten es natürlich schließen.


----------



## Brittami (13. Juni 2015)

blackbird schrieb:


> Hi Britta
> 
> Meines Erachtens hinkt schon der Vergleich Tier mit Mensch. Wir haben ein ganz anderes Bewusstsein, als Tiere, sagt man...
> Und wieder gebe ich zu Bedenken, dass unser Verständnis von Wohlfühlen, welches wir auf unsere (Haus-) Tiere projezieren, nicht zwingend zutreffen muss.
> ...



Ich gebe zu, das Altenheim war etwas provokativ. Und wie die Zoos das nun genau formuliert haben, kann ich wirklich nicht mehr sagen. 
Aber "sagt man" ist jetzt auch nicht sooo wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt.
Dass ein Elefant in der Ecke steht und mit dem Kopf wackelt, macht er aber sicher nicht, weil es ihm so gut geht.
Oder die Katze einer Kollegin, die tagsüber die ganze Bude zerlegt hat. Die macht das sicher nur, weil es ihr Spass macht. Weil sie hat ja ein anderes Bewusstsein als wir.

Ach so, und ich latsche auch keine __ Schnecken platt. Ich trage auch __ Spinnen lebendig nach draussen.

Aber meinetwegen kann der Thread ruhig geschlossen werden. Zu Kois kann ich sowieso nichts sagen und alles andere ist zugegeben ziemlich off topic.

LG
Britta


----------



## Geisy (13. Juni 2015)

Kann man es nicht so zusammen fassen?

Zur Haltung:
Um so mehr Fischgewicht wir auf einem m³ halten und so mehr müssen wir uns um die Wasserparameter kümmern um sie Fischverträglich zu halten.

Zum Wohlfühlen:
Da wir die Fische nicht fragen können, bleibt diese Frage wohl offen.
Auch in der Natur gibt es gute und schlechtere Bedingungen für Fische.


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2015)

schönes Schlußwort - ich mal damit mal zu - allen ein friedliches Wochenende


----------

